# Freebox Revolution: format du disque dur interne



## iDanny (18 Mars 2011)

Hi,

Je ne trouve pas d'info sur le format par défaut du disque dur interne de la Freebox v6...
Et peut-on le reformater dans un autre format ?
J'espère qu'il est possible de l'utiliser depuis un Mac et d'y placer des fichiers de + de 4 Go... :rateau:


----------



## o-sensei51 (18 Mars 2011)

Je suis loin d'être un spécialiste la dedans, mais je crois que le format du disque dur est du EXT4 (format Linux)... Mais d'après les rumeurs, il sera peut-être possible de le formater en HFS+ dans un avenir plus ou moins proche...

De toute manière, tu peux très bien y mettre des fichiers de plus de 4 gigas sans problème, et ce depuis un mac... car le disque dur réseau de la freebox apparait bien dans le finder... et il suffit par un glisser déposer à y envoyer un fichier...

Après si c'est un gros fichier vidéo... sache juste que la freebox player a encore du mal à décoder certains formats (gros .mkv...).


----------



## iDanny (18 Mars 2011)

D&#333;mo arigat&#333; sensei


----------



## o-sensei51 (18 Mars 2011)

^^ J'espère avoir bien répondu a ta question


----------

